# Pensé que nunca lo viviría en directo pero..



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2015)

...el otro día conocí en directo uno de los que quieren hacer el movimiento perpetuo++.

Claro, el movimiento perpetuo solo no vale, además tiene que mover un coche, calentarme la casa o algo mas.


En fins!! 

Este iluminao, está haciendo un coche de hidrógeno por el consabido método: pongo un litro de agua, lo separa en H y O, lo quemo en el motor y por el escape me condensa ese mismo litro.
Después de pensarlo un poco, lo haremos mejor que condense 2m³ a partir del l inicial; hay sequía.

Ya directamente pedía pasta para hacerlo "que yo ya he puesto bastante".

Claro, no lo dijo así de claro, estuvo como tres horas divagando, despotricando de todos los que conspiramos para J***r al pueblo con ciclos de Carnot, rendimientos, Termodinámicas y demás M que solo sirven para esclavizar al ser humano. Para la clase política también tuvo un buen repaso, en eso tiene parte de razón, pero será porque no le quieren subvencionar su clarividencia...

Quedamos en que traería sus "avances" para que los viésemos. Es un filántropo y quiere que la humanidad goce de su sapiencia altruistamente. Ahora que pienso entonces no sé para que quería el dinero.

¿Pido un préstamo para asociarme con él?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2015)

Acabo de pensar que voy a hacer una clínica de adelgazamiento, pero por el método definitivo:
Nada de comer menos o menos caloría, nada de reducción de estómago ni balón  gástrico, eso es de fascistas vendidos al sistema que oprimen al pueblo.
Yo voy a ajustar la gravedad para cada uno. Por ejemplo yo que peso 98kg me voy a poner la gravedad a 7 m/s² de forma que pesaré desde ya 70kg. Si alguno está demasiado delgado le pondremos la gravedad a 11 o 12 según convenga.

Cedo altruistamente los derechos de esta fantástica idea que tanto beneficiará al ser humano.


----------



## chclau (Mar 30, 2015)

Y yo voy a abrir una clinica contra el envejecimiento.

La idea funciona de manera muy simple. Te vendo un reloj que atrasa.

Por la modesta suma de 100 mil dolares hasta te puedo vender un reloj que no funciona.

(Aunque la verdad, la idea de la gravedad esta mucho mejor).


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2015)

¡¡¡Tengo otra oportunidad de negocio!!!

Con una impresora 3D se imprimen bobinas de hilo de impresora 3D, y se venden!!!!


Si es que el mundo está lleno de tontos que no aprovechan las oportunidades.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 16, 2015)

Si queres invertir en el H2, aca hay uno que estaria atento a tu generocidad


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2015)

Para el que crea que es mal negocio lo de la impresora 3d porque la impresora vale muy cara...
Vengaaa que hay que ser un poco "avispado", nada mas adquirir la impresora 3d, se imprime una impresora 3d y se devuelva: coste cero.

Si es que lo tengo que explicar todo.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 17, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Y yo voy a abrir una clinica contra el envejecimiento.
> 
> La idea funciona de manera muy simple. Te vendo un reloj que atrasa.
> 
> ...



Me robaste la idea de la clínica......
No sé si pensabas hacer  lo mismo.
Yo ofrezco, a quien se interne, que no envejecera a partir de ese momento.
Y mi tratamiento es tan bueno que los pacientes se quedarían para siempre.








































*En el patio trasero*.



*Lugubre...*

*¿No?*


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *En el patio trasero*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es materia orgánica, así de paso saldrán una hortalizas magníficas.
Te imprimo las cajas para la verdura. ¿Se puede imprimir cartón?


----------



## juandelsur (May 24, 2015)

Jajaja. Un conocido (estudió diseño industrial y trabajó en varios talleres) se construyó una impresora 3D y fabrica alimentos de diseño (por ejemplo, trabaja mucho con chocolate derretido). 
Un saludo, Juan.


----------

